# Lathe issues



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a problem that I thought you guys might be able to answer.

About a month ago I bought a jet 1014I lathe and have been pretty happy with it up until now. The tailstock just doesn't tighten down. If I tighten the bolt underneath it works once then loosens. I tried thread lock to no avail. Any help?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure I follow. You should have a lever on the side to tighten it down, right? Maybe you are tightening the rear wheel too much?


----------



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

Whenever I attempt To use the lever it loosens the nut when I push down with minimal force.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Does Jet have a troubleshoot section online? They could maybe give you a solution.*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

a few questions:

1. is this something that just started recently?
2. with the tailstock lever loosened - can you lift the tailstock slightly above the bed? how far high? (too much and it means that there is too much slack)
3. do you have the clamp installed on your tailstock bold above the bolt (under the bed) or is it just the nut that keeps the tailstock 'locked in place'? (you should have the clamp as well)
4. is there debris between the tailstock and the bed keeping it from making full metal-to-metal contact all across the tailstock (adds vibration to tailstock that can loosen it's clamp)?

if non of the above, can you post a picture of the tailstock?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Does it have a standard nut at the bottom? I don't have a Jet lathe, but suspect that many lathes have a similar design. My lathe has a nylon locknut, the type with a nylon insert to hold it in place. Over time, the nylon gets loose and stops holding onto the bolt. A new locknut or 2 thin nuts (also called jam nuts) tightened together solved my problems. This keeps the bottom nut from working loose every time I tighten the top locking lever.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Sounds to me like maybe one bit of the locking mechanism is missing.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Your tailstock should look like this. 









The disk tightens the clamp lever. The disk should be tightened when the lever is open, relaxed, unclamped however you wish to phrase it. If you cannot get it to tighten the aluminum disk may be stripped. Look at the threads inside it. Either order a new one or have a helicoil installed.
MIKE


----------



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for all of your help I am going to go with serves solution because it is a nylon nut and the shreads on the nylon nut seem to have loosened.,
Paul


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've had that same problem with a Jet 1220 lathe. The clamp bolt stretches when you tighten down the tailstock. It's a cheesy setup in my opinion. The bolt rides on a camshaft, when you rotate the handle the bolt gets pulled up against the bottom of the lathe bed to tighten it down.

This should be the part you need.http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bolt-p-451768.html?osCsid=80527g9mg7v228blpv29e8nb74

Part # 64 in this picture.










I had to replace the clamp nut also, # 81 in the picture, that's right where it stretches. On mine, it's a 3/4" bolt cut down to 3/8" and it's too weak. I've replaced it twice already. It's an easy fix. If you bought the lathe new, Jet warranty will cover it.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah a design change from my older model - JLM 1014, stock # 708351, serial #807599. I have never had a problem with mine. Not necessarly poor design just poor heat treating on the bolt. Personally I like the old lathes where you use a wrench, standard nuts and bolts are so much easier to replace.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

These were a common fix for mini lathe sliding tailstocks or tailstocks that would not lock down. Many people made their own. Do not think this fix will solve your problem.

http://monster-lathe-tools.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=255&category_id=64

Just like Hairy said could be bolt, c-ring, nut causing problem. Contact Jet for replacement parts. Would opt for replacing all three pieces, apparently this is an ongoing issue with this lathe now.


----------



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

I got my new nut and has been working perfectly, I just have to be careful not to tighten it down too much. Thanks for the help!


----------

